
JAMES DAMORE vs. GOOGLE, LLC Case # 18CV321529 [pdf] - nvk
https://www.scribd.com/document/368692388/James-Damore-Lawsuit
======
DrScump
Extensive discussion on the case at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16098676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16098676)

640+ comments

------
gizmo686
Press conference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HUhTpIc3ks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HUhTpIc3ks)

